# Aswan



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Hearing reports of a nile cruise sinking in Aswan, 112 tourists on board


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Seriously? Thats crazy.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

A cruise ship carrying 112 Egyptian passengers sank in the Nile River on Tuesday evening after crashing into large rocks, Al-Ahram's Arabic-language news website has reported.
The accident is reported to have taken place near the Upper Egyptian cities of Kom Ombo and Aswan.

Head of Aswan's security directorate, Hassan Abdel-Hai, told Al-Ahram that all passengers had safely disembarked from the sinking vessel – dubbed the "King of the Nile" – with the help of a rescue team.

BREAKING: Cruise boat sinks in Egypt's Nile; No casualties reported - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

not sure whether the nationality of the passengers matter, but "112 Egyptian passengers"?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Lucky them!


----------

